# Severum Tank Mates 100 Gallon tank



## dougers1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Hi all

i have 2 x gold severum about 2 and half inch, 2 x Uaru around the same size of my severum and also 3 t bar convicts in my 100 gallon tank. i am looking at adding a few more but not sure if i should as i am aware that the Sev and Uaru will get big soon, if i was to add some more fish what should i consider that will be fine with what i have already

please help


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I would think about adding some Geophagus or Satanoperca. They do best in groups so 3 to 5 of one species would be good.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

In a 100G tank, you will be maxed out with your current stocklist when the fish are full grown IMO. Is the 100G a 5 footer? I wouldn't add anything unless you're willing to change water several times per week.


----------



## dougers1 (Nov 28, 2015)

Yeah it's a 5foot bow front tank, I'm only planning on doing a water change once a week.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a 5 foot 112G with 4 uaru and some angelfish. My uaru are still only 4-5 inches (they could get to close to 12 inches, at which point I'll need to move them to a bigger tank or go down to a pair). I feed once per day with a couple of days per week with no feeding. The tank is heavily filtered but I still find I need to remove waste every 3-4 days. Unlike Africans I find SAs do better in a less crowded tank.


----------



## THQ2 (Nov 4, 2015)

Yep, you are already fully stocked when they become adults for a weekly PWC. Also, some of your fish may become breeding pairs if you aren't careful and then the fighting begins.


----------

